
It Pays to Have a Marketer Who Codes - gk1
https://medium.com/@grigoriy_kogan/it-pays-to-have-a-marketer-who-codes-f313a31fff17
======
USNetizen
I get the purpose of having someone who understands basic coding in the
marketing realm, but this is just about a single problem that was solved. By
the title, I thought it would have more substance about overall efficiencies
achieved and such. It was a good article, however, don't get me wrong.

Having worked in marketing firms, this type of thing was a daily hack we all
did quite often for dozens, if not hundreds, of clients. It does definitely
pay to have coders, competent ones, on staff but they also need a certain
problem solving personality to overcome many challenges - a programmer's mind
so to speak. Coding can be taught, but problem solving skill and a penchant
for curiosity is much harder to ingrain in someone.

~~~
gk1
My goal was to illustrate the point with an anecdote. A longer article would
have arrived at the same conclusion: Having a marketer who can code saves the
company money. As you pointed out, this can be extrapolated further: It pays
to have good problem-solvers.

~~~
AznHisoka
Good luck finding those in the market though. They're like unicorns.

~~~
dataminded
As a marketer who codes, I think that it is tougher to find organizations that
encourage or reward this behavior. I've found that being able to code can
isolate me from the rest of the marketing organization and warp perceptions in
ways that are not conducive to promotion or new opportunities.

------
Oxydepth
A lot of marketers now are turning to coding. I wouldn't necessarily say it's
essential to marketing, especially if you work in a firm where you have a
development team. Though, when it comes to aggregate reviews, schema, JSon,
Structured data, etc. it definitely helps as a marketer if you know how to
code those things yourself.

You may not have to have the ability to build your own website, but
understanding the basic structure of code is very helpful.

Source: I've been doing SEO & Social Marketing for 10 years.

------
FLUX-YOU
It probably pays a lot to have any X who codes especially if you're only
paying for the skills of X.

------
uptownhr
I'm a coder, how can I learn and gain experience as a Marketer?

~~~
cm2012
Brian Balfour wrote a sick guide: [http://www.coelevate.com/essays/customer-
acquisition](http://www.coelevate.com/essays/customer-acquisition)

You get experience by doing your own projects, or by working cheaply for a
select client or two as you learn the ins and outs.

------
fish2000
q.v. another blog by a fantastic marketer-who-codes, Cody Boyte:
[https://medium.com/@codyboyte](https://medium.com/@codyboyte)

